# moving circuits to a generator panel



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi guys I have a question that really has me stumped on what the correct installation is.

Here is the situation:

Contracted to install a generator and feed one subpanel (existing) for emergency loads. (existing setup is 200A main 42 space panel with 30 space sub)

Re-fed subpanel from ATS and now am told to move certain loads from Main panel to Generator panel.

What is the correct way to move single circuits to the generator panel that are part of a MWBC? 

OR even a single 2 wire circuit? I am asking in regards to the neutral.

I have heard many different opinions on this matter. I would love to carry all hots and neutrals to the new panel to ensure a good install but some owners don't want to waste the money.

I always verify that the MWBC hots stay on the same "phase"


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Lemme make sure I follow...

You have some MWBCs, but you only want to move one half of the circuit to a different panel. So you would have an MWBC with each hot fed from a different source.

I don't think you can do that.

210.4 Multiwire Branch Circuits.
(A) General. Branch circuits recognized by this article shall
be permitted as multiwire circuits. A multiwire circuit shall be
permitted to be considered as multiple circuits. *All conductors
of a multiwire branch circuit shall originate from the same
panelboard or similar distribution equipment.*

(B) Disconnecting Means. Each multiwire branch circuit
shall be provided with a means that will *simultaneously
disconnect all ungrounded conductors at the point where
the branch circuit originates.*


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

running dummy said:


> Hi guys I have a question that really has me stumped on what the correct installation is.
> 
> Here is the situation:
> 
> ...


You cannot move one part of a MWBC, you can move both.



> 210.4 Multiwire Branch Circuits.
> (A) General. Branch circuits recognized by this article shall
> be permitted as multiwire circuits. A multiwire circuit shall be
> permitted to be considered as multiple circuits. *All conductors
> ...



As for the conductors of a two wire circuit both of them will have to move as well to comply with 300.3(B)




> 300.3(B) Conductors of the Same Circuit. All conductors of
> the same circuit and, where used, the grounded conductor
> and all equipment grounding conductors and bonding conductors
> shall be contained within the same raceway, auxiliary
> ...


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

correct.

Thanks for that, now I have some fire power when trying to explain my case.

Usually both panels are full so it creates some headaches but I like doing kosher installs.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

It can get even trickier when you factor in afci protection. I just did one where I ran two new home runs from a standby panel to replace existing mwbc's. First I had to find the boxes where the mwbc's would split into two separate runs and take the two new home runs to that, remove the existing 14-3 from that box, and carefully split up the two circuits so that there was no crossover of neutrals. By observing which cables were tied to each of the red and the black conductors, you can get the neutrals properly split.
I was lucky cause it was all going to j-boxes in the attic first, not into switch boxes or outlets which would probably have become a box fill issue.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

running dummy said:


> I would love to carry all hots and neutrals to the new panel to ensure a good install but some owners don't want to waste the money.
> 
> I always verify that the MWBC hots stay on the same "phase"



1. Don't give them the choice. A circuit is a circuit.

2. Verify the MWBC hots are "not" on same phase, right?


----------

